# Small ladies divers?



## Phil_P

Hi Ladies,

Having just bought myself a new dive watch, my wife now fancies one too (now she tells me she's always liked dive watches!)

Anyway, she wants a small one and I have no idea where to start looking.

By small, I'm thinking alone the lines of the classic Tag Heuer ladies dive watches of the eighties, like this beauty:

Heuer Diver 935.112 Ladies









that comes in a delightful 28mm case (picture borrowed from above reference)

In today's world of oversized watches, do such things still exist?

Can anyone help me with a short list, lets say below 30mm and below $500. Maybe Seiko or Citizen still cater for the ladies in this price range?


----------



## banks504

Wow, I love that Heuer....

ETA: forgot to mention Squale! I've personally been eyeing the 1515, but they do smaller case sizes as well. Check out the Corallo Woman's 038 maybe (under leisure). They take NOS 70s/80s cases and put in new quartz movements, so you get a really cool look.

http://www.squale.ch/

Anyway, this Citizen Eco Drive EP6000 may work - 31mm case, under $200:








Image not mine.

Momentum has several small size divers may also be worth checking out, the Storm II:








Image not mine

And with Momentum's watches you can pick different face colors and bands.

Storm II| Momentum® | St. Moritz Watch Corporation

Hope that helps get you started!


----------



## BeeSroe

I also wanted a dive watch but not a big one like my husband's. I got the Eco-Drive one and I like the petite size. Here's a photo of it on my wrist, which is not petite sized.









Bee


----------



## Phil_P

Thanks!

The Eco-Drive definitely looks like one for the short list |>

We looked at the Squale offerings earlier and didn't see much that sang out to us, at least not in small sizes :think:

Maybe vintage is the way to go - the search continues


----------



## GinGinD

If you go vintage check out the Tudor Subs.

Jeannie


----------



## MicheleB

I'm very happy with this one. 200m screw down crown, sapphire crystal, good lume.


----------



## Teya

Seiko SKX023
Seiko *SUG089K*
Citizen NY2300-09EB
Citzen EP6000-07H
 lady Citizen Dolphin PD3280-00E diver
 This thread has interesting information: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/womens-dive-watches-605655.html


----------



## WatchesUK2012

Hi I love this Hanowa ladies divers watch.






LADIES HANOWA SWISS MILITARY DIVERS WATCH SEALANDER H24 - Welcome to The Watch Shop UK


----------



## DEP21

TAG Heuer Aquaracer


----------



## Phil_P

DEP21 said:


> TAG Heuer Aquaracer


Great size, if maybe a little expensive. Perhaps I'll have to keep on the lookout for a used example.


----------



## bigdubs

Wow...this was hard. Most divers are larger (in the 35mm - 39mm range). Here's another Citizen for you (32mm). Model # EP6010-03E










If you're willing to go larger, Victorinox and Deep Blue have ladies dive watches that are in your general price range.


----------



## zenskar

If you are looking vintage then a Ladies Seiko 2205 diver should be on the list. Beautfully contrasting polished/machined surfaces, classic dial and hands and hacks and handwinds. I just picked up a mint condition one for US$120. They really are a bargain and are more pleasing to the eye than the equivalent men's 6309. Parts are no problem.

That Tag is beautiful. When did Tag turn all tacky?


----------



## Phil_P

zenskar said:


> If you are looking vintage then a Ladies Seiko 2205 diver should be on the list. Beautfully contrasting polished/machined surfaces, classic dial and hands and hacks and handwinds. I just picked up a mint condition one for US$120. They really are a bargain and are more pleasing to the eye than the equivalent men's 6309. Parts are no problem.


Thanks for the suggestion. Maybe a little larger than she would like at 32/33mm?? but a definite contender for sure.



> That Tag is beautiful. When did Tag turn all tacky?


I couldn't agree more. I remember walking past a jewelers every day back in the late eighties and looking at the Tag Heuer watches in the window and thinking how I'd love to own one. That is a real classic design that excels in it's simplicity. Those designs speak so much more to me than any of today's modern divers.

If they still made these classics I'd be handing over my hard earned cash right now :-!








(picture from Heuerville)


----------



## rambutan

I really love my omega planet ocean 37.5 mm and my wrist is small.


----------



## gkirk78

rambutan said:


> I really love my omega planet ocean 37.5 mm


I was just about to post, that one of the best small (and mechanical) ladies divers out there is the Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean. They make it in 37.5 mm in chronograph and sweep hand. I'm waiting for Omega to come out with a lady's chrono featuring their new cal. 9300 movement, so that I may get my wife one. Otherwise, I have her sold on one of these:


----------



## Phil_P

I think our definitions of small are somewhat different. Small to me is the 28mm Tag in my first post.

Beautiful watch though, just far too big for my wife.


----------



## banks504

Also, if you find that Omega for under $500 let me know immediately! Still, love the eye candy.

So have you made a choice yet?


----------



## Phil_P

banks504 said:


> Also, if you find that Omega for under $500 let me know immediately! Still, love the eye candy.
> 
> So have you made a choice yet?


No, we still haven't found anything that sings to us like that Tag in my first post.

Main issue is size - she really wants something smaller than 30mm of classic styling and they just don't seem to exist in today's market. Will keep scouring ebay for that elusive bargain.


----------



## rambutan

Here is one Longines a bit over budget but very nice. 
Automatic
1000 feet 
29mm 









And here is an Orient under budget
Automatic
100 meters
33mm


----------



## mickster1982

and for the uber, uber cheap invicta (i know this watch company has been getting a lot of bad reviews, but I've never encountered problems with them)

Model:

*Invicta Pro Diver 14985 24mm Silver Steel Bracelet & Case Mineral Women's Watch*
Amazon.com: Invicta Pro Diver 14985 24mm Silver Steel Bracelet & Case Mineral Women's Watch: Watches

really slim and for petite hands. feels nice and looks nice. if you have eye problems the dials could be too small (might need reading glasses)


----------

